

The Price Difference Between Book and Kindle Prices on Amazon - JonLim
http://jonlim.ca/2012/07/price-difference-between-book-and-kindle-prices-on-amazon/

======
septerr
I would've expected the ebooks to be cheaper. They don't require physical
manufacturing, packaging or home delivery. They probably do incur Amazon a
persistent charge in the form of keeping them stored in their servers and
keeping track of who bought which book, so the buyers can re-download their
books. They could very well expire the re-download for a purchase after a
certain amount of time. But it is possible, the lifelong storage of the
digital books management of their ownership, downoads etc. make an ebook more
expensive for Amazon.

~~~
JonLim
Thanks for taking the time to read and comment, I'll reply here as well!

\---

I expected them to be cheaper as well.

However, the cost of storing the books is probably close to nil - Amazon has
leagues of servers at their control, I doubt a book that's a couple hundred
kbs would create a storage issue.

And, as I found out in my last post, it's actually the publishers who set the
prices. They take Amazon's 30% into account, and then some.

